# Gehäuse gut lüften!



## GTA 3 (14. März 2010)

*Gehäuse gut lüften!*

Ich mache mir langsam sorgen um meine Lüftung, weil meine Grafikkarte ziemlich heiß wird. (Sapphire HD 5770 Vapor x)
Mit den Standard Core Clock 860 MHZ und Memory Clock 1200 MHZ wird die   Grafikkarte im IDLE also nur Windows bis zu 37 C° und wenn ich die   Grafikkarte durch den MSI Kombustor ein bischen stresse wird die   Grafikkarte schon nach 3 - 4 min 84 C°. Aber bleibt darauf stabil. Das ist mir viel zu heiß, und lässt mir keine Chance zu übetakten. 

Ich glaube das die Belüftung wirklich nicht so gut sind. Ich habe mal mein  Zimmer lüften lassen während dem Stresstest und das Gehäuse des  Computers offengelassen. Die Werte sind bei 69 C° geblieben. Wenn ich  das Gehäuse wieder schließe ist es 77 C° heiß geworden. Könnt ihr mir  irgendwelche Tipps geben wie ich das Gehäuse besser lüften könnte ? Grad sieht es so aus. Sollte ich vielleicht den  Tunnelentfernen ? Aber dann würde die CPU keine kalte Luft mehr  bekommen. 
So sieht es aus wenn es abgedeckt ist.

Ich habe vor den Tunnel abzumachen, und dann an der Seite diese Lüfter anzumontieren.  So würde das dann ausehen, würde die CPU dann noch genügend kalte Luft bekommen ohne den Tunnel  ? Wäre das dann sogar besser ?  

Dann habe ich noch vor das hier direkt unter der Grafikkarte anzumontieren, würde das auch helfen? 

Und sollte ich den hinteren Hecklüfter von 5 V auf 7 V steigern lassen ? 

Was hättet ihr noch für Tipps ? (Möchte aufjeden Fall kein neues Gehäuse kaufen. 

MFG


----------



## nulchking (14. März 2010)

*AW: Gehäuse gut lüften!*

Ich würde dir raten den Tunnel zu entfernen und einen Tower CPU Kühler holen, der die Luft von der Graka wegsaugt. Der Hecklüfter und das Netzteil befördern dann die warme Luft hinnaus.
Was für eine CPU hast du denn?


----------



## GTA 3 (14. März 2010)

*AW: Gehäuse gut lüften!*



nulchking schrieb:


> Ich würde dir raten den Tunnel zu entfernen und einen Tower CPU Kühler holen, der die Luft von der Graka wegsaugt. Der Hecklüfter und das Netzteil befördern dann die warme Luft hinnaus.
> Was für eine CPU hast du denn?


Wie sieht denn so ein Tower CPU Kühler aus ? Grad habe ich einen Intel Core 2 Duo 8200 aber werden in den nächsten Wochen zu dem AMD phenom II X4 965 BE wechseln.


----------



## MetallSimon (14. März 2010)

*AW: Gehäuse gut lüften!*

ich würde mal die pci-slotbleche unter der graka entfernen und den hinteren lüfter auf 12v laufen lassen.hier gibts jede menge towerkühler: http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/CPU-Kuehler/Alle-CPU-Kuehler:::25_1270.html  .so wie der hier http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...yper-101-PWM-Universal-CPU-Cooler::14102.html ,der die luft von vorne nach hinten bläst.


----------



## GTA 3 (14. März 2010)

*AW: Gehäuse gut lüften!*



MetallSimon schrieb:


> ich würde mal die pci-slotbleche unter der graka entfernen und den hinteren lüfter auf 12v laufen lassen.hier gibts jede menge towerkühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler  .so wie der hier Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Cooler Master Hyper 101 PWM Universal CPU-Cooler ,der die luft von vorne nach hinten bläst.


Die Slotblechs sind schon alle ab, werde mal den Lüfter auf 12 V aufdrehen. Soll ich dann wenn ich mein phenom ii X4 prozessor hab dann nicht den eigenen Kühler von AMD nutzen ? Was haltet ihr von dem Slotblechlüfter im ersten Post + die zwei extra Lüfter ? Sind die dann unnötig ?


----------



## WTFlikeROFL (14. März 2010)

*AW: Gehäuse gut lüften!*

Bau den Tunnel raus.


----------



## GTA 3 (14. März 2010)

*AW: Gehäuse gut lüften!*



WTFlikeROFL schrieb:


> Bau den Tunnel raus.


Ok, ich werde mal dann die Temps im Auge behalten. Habe den Hecklüfter mal auf 12 V umgestellt, der hört sich jetzt an wie ein Jet....

Das gilt immernoch: 
Ich habe vor den Tunnel abzumachen, und dann an der Seite diese Lüfter anzumontieren.  So würde das dann ausehen, würde die CPU dann noch  genügend kalte Luft bekommen ohne den Tunnel  ? Wäre das dann sogar  besser ?  

Dann habe ich noch vor das hier direkt unter der  Grafikkarte anzumontieren, würde das auch helfen? 

Was hält ihr jetzt davon + den Tower CPUkühler ?


----------



## darkycold (14. März 2010)

*AW: Gehäuse gut lüften!*

Ganz einfache Sache..
Warum gute hardware in so nen Gehäuse stecken..
Da wirst sicher auch noch Geld für nen Gehäuse übrig haben..
Z.B.
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Xigmatek » Midgard Serie » Xigmatek Midgard Midi Tower - black
Es ist einfach größer, besser belüftet.
Es muss ja nicht unbedingt dieses sein, aber nen anderes Gehäuse sollte es sein.
Du wirst nur mehr und mehr Probleme mit der Kühlung bekommen.
Als Kühler fürn CPU kannst natürlich den Boxed nehemen, aber auch gleich Ohrstöpsel kaufen, oder Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » Alpenföhn » Alpenföhn CPU-Kühler Groß Clockner Blue Edition - AMD/Intel oder Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » Xigmatek » Xigmatek Achilles HDT-S1284C Heatpipe Cooler 120mm.


EDIT:
Was hast du für Ohren?


----------



## GTA 3 (14. März 2010)

*AW: Gehäuse gut lüften!*



darkycold schrieb:


> Ganz einfache Sache..
> Warum gute hardware in so nen Gehäuse stecken..
> Da wirst sicher auch noch Geld für nen Gehäuse übrig haben..
> Z.B.
> ...


Ich hab ein Matx board, und die meisten großen Gehäusen unterstützen nur atx....

Hab den Tunnel entfernt, CPU ist im IDLE normal auf 35 geblieben. Der 80er Lüfter hört sich immer noch an wie ein Jet...



WTFlikeROFL schrieb:


> Bau den Tunnel raus.


Ok, ich werde mal dann die Temps im Auge behalten. Habe den Hecklüfter  mal auf 12 V umgestellt, der hört sich jetzt an wie ein Jet....

Das gilt immernoch: 
Ich habe vor den Tunnel abzumachen, und dann an der Seite diese Lüfter anzumontieren.  So würde das dann ausehen, würde die CPU dann noch   genügend kalte Luft bekommen ohne den Tunnel  ? Wäre das dann sogar   besser ?  

Dann habe ich noch vor das hier direkt unter der   Grafikkarte anzumontieren, würde das auch helfen? 

Was hält ihr jetzt davon + den Tower CPUkühler ?


----------



## ruf!o (14. März 2010)

*AW: Gehäuse gut lüften!*

Also ich schließe mich der Meinung von darkycold an. Würde auch lieber in ein ordentliches Gehäuse investieren. Habe selbst das Midgard und das Belüftungskonzept ist echt klasse. 2 Lüfter sind schon dabei und es bietet noch platz für diverse weitere. 

Diese Slotlüfter sind müll, ausser krach machen können die nicht viel.

€dit: Die meisten aktuellen ATX gehäuse unterstützen durchaus Matx boards.

Mfg

ruf!o


----------



## nulchking (14. März 2010)

*AW: Gehäuse gut lüften!*

Eine Goldene Regel ist eigentlich immer:

Nie die Boxed Kühler der CPU benutzen, Sie sind meistens nur laut und warm.

Ich kann dir z.B. den Mugen 2 von Scythe empfehlen oder für weniger Geld den ACFreezer 64 Pro


----------



## GTA 3 (14. März 2010)

*AW: Gehäuse gut lüften!*



nulchking schrieb:


> Eine Goldene Regel ist eigentlich immer:
> 
> Nie die Boxed Kühler der CPU benutzen, Sie sind meistens nur laut und warm.
> 
> Ich kann dir z.B. den Mugen 2 von Scythe empfehlen oder für weniger Geld den ACFreezer 64 Pro


Und was war mit diesen Coolermaster ? 

Ich seh gerade das der Mugen 2 nur bis  AM2 geht, würde das bei AM3 nicht funktionieren ? 

Und der Arctic Freezer schaut mir irgendwie groß aus, der passt doch never ever in mein Gehäuse rein ?!


----------



## MetallSimon (14. März 2010)

*AW: Gehäuse gut lüften!*

ja dann nimm am besten gleich ein neues gehäuse und einen neuen towerkühler.als gehäuse würde ich dann das nehmen: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Xigmatek Asgard Midi Tower - black das ist vom preis-leistungsverhältnis super.da würde ich einfach auf höhe der grafikkarte ein lüfter an der seite anbringen.dann sollten die temps schon viel besser sein.


----------



## nulchking (14. März 2010)

*AW: Gehäuse gut lüften!*

Also dann lieber den Freezer, hate den selber auf Am2 drauf und war damit zufrieden 
Der Mugen 2 läuft bei mir auf nem AM3 Board ohne probleme, bei AMD kann man (fast) jeden kühler ab AM2 nehmen.


----------



## GTA 3 (14. März 2010)

*AW: Gehäuse gut lüften!*



nulchking schrieb:


> Also dann lieber den Freezer, hate den selber auf Am2 drauf und war damit zufrieden
> Der Mugen 2 läuft bei mir auf nem AM3 Board ohne probleme, bei AMD kann man (fast) jeden kühler ab AM2 nehmen.


Bei dem Freezer steht auch nur AM2, ist auch kompatibel mit AM3 ? Schaut so als würde ich eher den nehen aber wenn er nicht mit AM3 Kompatibel ist, würde ich eher beim cooler master bleiben.


----------



## L.B. (14. März 2010)

*AW: Gehäuse gut lüften!*

Vom Boxed Kühler kann ich nur abraten, denn er ist sehr laut und hat eine miserable Kühlleistung, auf dem Phenom II X4 955 BE musste ich Prime95 nach 10 Sekunden abbrechen, da der Prozessor über 60°C warm wurde. Beim 965 ist derselbe Boxed-Kühler dabei und da der Prozessor noch mal 15 Watt mehr Verlustleistung hat, dürfte hier die Kühlung noch schlechter ausfallen. Auch die Demontage eines solchen Boxed-Kühlers ist eine Katastrophe, da der Prozessor am Kühler klebt und aus dem Sockel gerissen wird (ich spreche aus Erfahrung), nicht selten wird dadurch der Prozessor beschädigt. Mit einer Einsteiger-Wasserkühlung halte ich meinen Phenom II X4 965 BE unter Last unter 45°C, ein guter Luftkühler erreicht allerdings ähnlich gute Temperaturen.


----------



## GTA 3 (14. März 2010)

*AW: Gehäuse gut lüften!*



GTA 3 schrieb:


> Bei dem Freezer steht auch nur AM2, ist auch kompatibel mit AM3 ? Schaut so als würde ich eher den nehen aber wenn er nicht mit AM3 Kompatibel ist, würde ich eher beim cooler master bleiben.


Ups, Sorry hab ihn mit dem hier verwechselt!


----------



## DAEF13 (14. März 2010)

*AW: Gehäuse gut lüften!*

Dir ist bewusst, dass du hier von einem reisigen Leistungsunterschied zwischen dem Mugen 2 (High-End Kühler) und dem Hyper 101/Freezer 7 (Low-End) redest?

Und die Halterungen sind glaube ich bei Sockel (462 teilweise) / 939, AM2 und AM3 sogar gleich...


----------



## GTA 3 (14. März 2010)

*AW: Gehäuse gut lüften!*



DAEF13 schrieb:


> Dir ist bewusst, dass du hier von einem reisigen Leistungsunterschied zwischen dem Mugen 2 (High-End Kühler) und dem Hyper 101/Freezer 7 (Low-End) redest?
> 
> Und die Halterungen sind glaube ich bei Sockel (462 teilweise) / 939, AM2 und AM3 sogar gleich...


Ach mist schon wieder falsch verlinkt! Ich meine natürlich den hier, der ist doch gut oder und passen tut er in ein Minitower auch oder?


----------



## darkycold (14. März 2010)

*AW: Gehäuse gut lüften!*



GTA 3 schrieb:


> Wie sieht denn so ein Tower CPU Kühler aus ? Grad habe ich einen Intel Core 2 Duo 8200 aber werden in den nächsten Wochen zu dem AMD phenom II X4 965 BE wechseln.



Da wird dir der AC Freezer keine Freude machen.
Hab den 64 pro auf nem 945 mit 95watt.
Da ist das eigentlich kein Problem, wenn halt das Gehäuse dafür ausgelegt ist. (also guter Airflow)
Warum immer das extreme Sparen.
Dann einfach nen Monat warten und dann kaufen, denn einen schöner Spruch ist: " wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal!"

Es gibt hier im Forum genug Beiträge über Kühler und deren Leistung. Da ist sicher was für dich und deinen Preisvorstellungen dabei.
Genau so ist es auch mit den Gehäusen.
Warum "Highend" immer in "Lowend" stecken!!!!

Edit:

Mal so nen TIP..
www.caseking.de


----------



## freak094 (14. März 2010)

*AW: Gehäuse gut lüften!*

ja der Mugen 2 ist schon ein schönes Teil


----------



## GTA 3 (14. März 2010)

*AW: Gehäuse gut lüften!*

Ich bleib beim Arctic Freezer 64 Pro  PWM, weil der Mugen einfach zu groß für mein Minitower ist.


----------



## Own3r (14. März 2010)

*AW: Gehäuse gut lüften!*

Also ich habe den Cooler Master V8 und erreiche Top Temperaturen! Zudem sieht er auch noch gut aus.


----------



## darkycold (14. März 2010)

*AW: Gehäuse gut lüften!*



GTA 3 schrieb:


> Ich bleib beim Arctic Freezer 64 Pro  PWM, weil der Mugen einfach zu groß für mein Minitower ist.



Wenn ich dich richtig versanden habe, dann willst du ja auch bald aufrüsten..
Von deinem Intel zum AMD..


GTA 3 schrieb:


> Ich hab ein Matx board, und die meisten großen  Gehäusen unterstützen nur atx....


Du brauchst sowieso nen neues Board.
Also kannst auch gleich zu einem guten Gehäuse greifen.. Dann sollten sich deine Tempsprobleme auch in Luft auflösen.
Aber du mußt es wissen, was du willst!

MfG darkycold


----------



## GTA 3 (14. März 2010)

*AW: Gehäuse gut lüften!*

Die Komponente sind schon alle ausgewählt. So wird es ausehen.

   CPU:
  AMD AM3 Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition Box     (4x 3,4 Ghz)                       



CPU-Lüfter:*
*
Arctic Freezer 64 Pro  PWM


2 extra 80mm Lüfter die vorne anmontiert werden:*
*
Xilence - 80mm Gehäuse  Lüfter - Red Wing - Doppelpack 2 Stück Gehäuselüfter


Mainboard:
  GA-MA785GMT-USB3 AMD 785G Sockel AM3 – Mainboard                             

  Arbeitsspeicher
    Crucial CT2KIT25664BA1339 PC1333 4GB Arbeitsspeicher  (DDR3, Crucial Value CL9, 2x 2GB Kit) Retail       



Grafikarte:
Sapphire HD 5770 Vapor X(Ja schon im Besitz)


Netzteil:
BeQuiet  Pure Power 530 Watt (Auch schon in Besitz)



Gehäuse:
Medion-Minitower


----------



## L.B. (14. März 2010)

*AW: Gehäuse gut lüften!*

Der Mugen 2 ist doch gar nicht so teuer und meistens passen auch große Luftkühler noch in die Gehäuse, auch wenn es anders scheint.

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » Scythe » Scythe SCMG-2100 Mugen 2 CPU-Kühler Rev.B


----------



## CPU-GPU (14. März 2010)

*AW: Gehäuse gut lüften!*

bei argen temperaturproblemen würde ich dir Lüfter aus der ,,enermax Magma" serie empfehlen. Die blasen sauviel luft raus/rein, und sind dabei noch einigermassen leise


----------



## watercooled (15. März 2010)

*AW: Gehäuse gut lüften!*

Also 84° sind doch völlig in ordnung!!!
Wenn die auch mal 100° kriegt macht das auch nix aus.
Ich hatte mal ne ganz hitzige 8800GTS und die lief auch ne weile im Dauerbetrieb mit ca 105°. Hat ihr nix ausgemacht!


----------



## Chris4488 (15. März 2010)

*AW: Gehäuse gut lüften!*

Moinsen

Also ich würde beim CPU Kühler nicht unbedingt sparen, weil dann spart man echt am falschen ende !!!!
Weil wenn du pech hast wird der Arctic Freezer 64 Pro PWM durchgehen auf voller Kraft laufen und dann könnte es unter umständen bissel lauter werden im Gehäuse ^^

Gruß Chris


----------



## GTA 3 (15. März 2010)

*AW: Gehäuse gut lüften!*

Leider habe ich keine andere Möglichkeit, der Rest (mugen 2) sind einfach zu groß. Ich bleib beim Artic Freezer64 Pro.


----------



## darkycold (15. März 2010)

*AW: Gehäuse gut lüften!*



GTA 3 schrieb:


> Leider habe ich keine andere Möglichkeit, der Rest (mugen 2) sind einfach zu groß. Ich bleib beim Artic Freezer64 Pro.



Er will halt sein Medion Gehäuse behalten..

Ich kann nur wieder sagen,.. Kauf was vernünftiges..
Kann da noch nen Beispiel anführen.
Hatte beim Neukauf letztes Jahr September die Hrdware meiner sig ohne die 5770, dafür ne 4870 in einem schei* Gehäuse..hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Cooltek CT-K 1 Midi Tower, ATX, schwarz, ohne Netzteil
Fand ich recht ansprechend. hatte mir da nie gedanken über den Unterschied eines guten Gehäuses und einem weniger Gutem gemacht. Mir wars egal. Hauptsache billig, da ja die Hardware schon teuer war.

Ende vom Lied. 
Temps lagen idle CPU bei 45-50C° und laut unter last richtig laut und 60 - 63C°
Zwar nicht kritisch, aber nicht angenehm..
Besser war die Graka dran.
xfx 4870 mit Eierkühler. (Ja, xfx war weit voraus. Schon vor der 5570 und 5770)
Jedenfalls sollte sie eigentlich gut den Hitzkopf kühlen. war aber nicht so wirklich klasse. Zum Teil 90C° Furmark ohne hohe Einstellungen. 
Mainboard 40C°

Dann der Wechsel ins Midgard.
CPU-Temp 35 - 37C°
Graka 75C°
Mainboard 27C°

Ich denke mal, dass das für sich spricht, was ein "gutes" Gehäuse ausmacht. Dann kann man sich denken, was man für Temps in einem HAF 932 hat....

ABER
Man kann hier nur seine Erfahrungen einbringen.

MfG darkycold


----------



## nulchking (15. März 2010)

*AW: Gehäuse gut lüften!*

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » Scythe » Scythe SCSK-1100 Shuriken Rev.2

Vielleicht wäre der noch was, müsste beser als der Artic Freezer Kühlen aber hast dann halt keinen Tower mehr..


----------



## L.B. (15. März 2010)

*AW: Gehäuse gut lüften!*

Der Scythe Grand Kama Cross soll auch ganz gut kühlen und er würde wahrscheinlich auch in das Gehäuse passen.


----------



## Chris4488 (15. März 2010)

*AW: Gehäuse gut lüften!*

Bekommt man eigentlich von denn ganzen Namenhaften Herstellern von Gehäusen überhaupt noch MiniTower ?????
Ich glaub nicht oder???

Gruß Chris


----------



## GTA 3 (16. März 2010)

*AW: Gehäuse gut lüften!*

Deswegen, Arctic  Freezer 64 Pro PWM ist de einzige der rein passen müsste.


----------



## newjohnny (16. März 2010)

*AW: Gehäuse gut lüften!*

Also deine Auswahl bezüglich der Hardware ist doch gut, aber bitte bitte nicht in diesem Case. Ein gutes neues Gehäuse kostet meinetwegen 30 €. Und an diesen zu sparen- wenn man sich gute Hardware zulegt- ist wirklich falsch. 
Vielleicht denkst du noch einmal darüber nach  , die bereits angeführten Argumente kann ich aus Erfahrung unterstreichen.
mfg newjohnny


----------



## newjohnny (16. März 2010)

*AW: Gehäuse gut lüften!*

---netzwerk bug---


----------



## Showtek192 (17. März 2010)

*AW: Gehäuse gut lüften!*

hol dir ein verünftieges case z.b. von caseking der collermaster HAF serie ist gut und da sind auch immer schon lüfter integriert aber wenn nicht dann hol dir nie viele kleine sonderen immer die großen denn je größer deso wenieger lärm aber auch merh luft die reihn oder raus geht


----------



## Ryokage (17. März 2010)

*AW: Gehäuse gut lüften!*

Um mal hier noch ein Argument für ein neues Gehäuse anzubringen: bei einem aktuellen Gehäuse kann man 120 oder 140 mm Lüfter montieren, diese haben einen höheren Luftdurchsatz gegenüber ihren 80mm Brüdern und sind dabei dank niedrigerer Drehzahlen auch noch leiser. Also wenn du dein jetziges Case behälst, dann mach wie du denkst, aber das wird dann weder leise noch kühl.


----------



## saddlatheelephant (17. März 2010)

*AW: Gehäuse gut lüften!*

schließe mich da auch an....bei dem medion case von belüftungskonzept zu reden ist eigentlich eine beleidigung für xigmatek, coolermaster, lianli usw.....medion hat einfach keines  dass die temps dann so hoch sind ist ja kein wunder....behalt lieber noch ein wenig den e8200 und gib das geld anstatt für nen Phenom II für ein ordentliches Case aus....einige wurden dir ja eh schon genannt....xigmatek midgard/utgard sind sicher gute und kostengünstige variante...guck dich da mal schön um....ich hab halt die erfahrung gemacht, dass gerade das case etwas ist wo man nicht sparen sollte, bei billigen cases wird man dann neben schlechter belüftung auch mit ständigen vibrationen, heraushören des ratterns der hdd usw bestraft.....


----------



## saddlatheelephant (17. März 2010)

*AW: Gehäuse gut lüften!*



Ryokage schrieb:


> Um mal hier noch ein Argument für ein neues Gehäuse anzubringen: bei einem aktuellen Gehäuse kann man 120 oder 140 mm Lüfter montieren, diese haben einen höheren Luftdurchsatz gegenüber ihren 80mm Brüdern und sind dabei dank niedrigerer Drehzahlen auch noch leiser. Also wenn du dein jetziges Case behälst, dann mach wie du denkst, aber das wird dann weder leise noch kühl.


 

genau 

achja, und nen ordentlichen cpu kühler solltest dir auch zulegen....an und für sich schon verwunderlich, die 5770 wird ja eigentlich von haus aus nicht so heiß, außerdem funzt das vapor-x belüftungssystem von sapphire eigentlich sehr gut (habs bei 2x4870 gesehen). einzige schuld trägt daher wohl das case und der stock kühler der cpu....kauf dir da mal was ordentliches. tät sagen für ca 80€ bekommst da schon was gescheides....


----------

